

Greece defaults - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-09/greek-debt-deal-might-trigger-3-billion-of-default-swaps-under-isda-rules.html

======
pgrote
Here is another link that says Moody's declared them in default:

[http://ca.news.yahoo.com/moodys-declares-greece-default-
debt...](http://ca.news.yahoo.com/moodys-declares-greece-default-
debt-232804003.html)

------
foobarbazetc
That's not what the article says.

